# Problem with installing Macromedia Flash plugin under FreeBSD 8.0



## Lasse (Dec 27, 2009)

First I install *www/nspluginwrapper*, then *emulators/linux_base-f10* followed by *www/linux-f10-flashplugin10*. Then, when creating the link, I get this message: *ln: ./browser_plugins: File exists*
After that, I go: *% nspluginwrapper -v -a -i*. Then in */etc/fstab*:
*linproc    /usr/compat/linux/proc  linprocfs   rw  0   0*.
And then I reboot the system, and in Firefox type: *aboutlugins*.
All I see is this: *Installed plugins
Find more information about browser plugins at mozilla.org.
Help for installing plugins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org.
Default Plugin

    File name: libnullplugin.so
    The default plugin handles plugin data for mimetypes and extensions that are not specified and facilitates downloading of new plugins.

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
* 	All types 	.* 	No
*
Perhaps I missed something?

Thanks in advance/
Lasse

-----------------------------

First I install www/nspluginwrapper, then emulators/linux_base-f10 followed by www/linux-f10-flashplugin10. 

Then, when creating the link, I get this message: 


```
ln: ./browser_plugins: File exists
```

After that, I go: `% nspluginwrapper -v -a -i`. Then in /etc/fstab:


```
linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0.
```

And then I reboot the system, and in Firefox type: `about:plugins`.

All I see is this: 

```
Installed plugins
Find more information about browser plugins at mozilla.org.
Help for installing plugins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org.
Default Plugin

File name: libnullplugin.so
The default plugin handles plugin data for mimetypes and extensions that are not specified and facilitates downloading of new plugins.

MIME Type Description Suffixes Enabled
* All types .* No
```
Perhaps I missed something?

Thanks in advance/
Lasse


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 27, 2009)

Adhering to Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums would help .. I can hardly make out what your post is about. I fixed it for you.


----------

